# creepy eyes for the bushes easy DIY



## Hauntdruino (Jun 20, 2019)

https://youtu.be/eDd2V5BvnzM

Free 3Dfiles :https://bit.ly/2Zt8kzL

Shopping list :https://bit.ly/2UlO51t


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Neat! Thanks for sharing.

Your video link is parsing as "http://https//youtu.be/eDd2V5BvnzM" which is broken, but deleting the "http://" and adding a colon to the https brings it back to life. Not sure I will have any better luck... but...


----------

